# Installing VIP 222k



## corono (Jul 31, 2010)

I have new vip 222 k reciever i wanted to know the Satellite Input Setup.. I have dish pointing at 118.7 and 119 coming directly to the reciever sat1 119 sat 2 118 will it work..please help thanks


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

You will need a switch. I recommend the DPP33 switch. It's cheap but it's also DishProPlus, so you can use a single cable and a DPP Separator to run both tuners.


----------



## corono (Jul 31, 2010)

thanks bud.. i 'll do this setup 1 dish 119 and 1 dish 118 going to dp33 sat 1 and sat 2.. 1 cable in the house to the reciever and the put separtor on before it goes in the recr. .. hope it works.. where will be the best bet to order these switches..


----------



## corono (Jul 31, 2010)

and do i need a special LNB for this ..


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

DishPro LNBs


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

I would think you want more than 119 and 118.7 considering 110 west is one of the primary sats. But since you sent me a PM explaining that you were using the setup for FTA I recommend calling 1-800-333-Dish and tell them you would like them to set up the receiver you got legit in Canada up at your new home in Buffalo. They have Dish Mover contracts that can save you money if you recently moved. In fact they will provide a new antenna and the switches you need to make it work.

Hope this helps.
Jason


----------



## corono (Jul 31, 2010)

thanks for u r suggestions I live in Sacremento and have all dish setup and own a cottage in Whistler,BC Ca so when I go there I need the sat setup all I have is 119 and 118.7 coming seprate in the house so if I plug in directly to the reciever in Sat 1 and Sat 2 will it work.. I called dish too they don't do tech service in canada but its legit to take u r reciever with you at your cottage.. Thanks


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

corono said:


> I called dish too they don't do tech service in canada but its legit to take u r reciever with you at your cottage.


It isn't legit if the cottage is in Canada.


----------



## corono (Jul 31, 2010)

Hi will it work with direct feed from 119 and 118


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Hi corono,

several of the posts, including mine were meant to get you to go through proper channels. What you are looking to do is in fact illegal and this web site does not allow discussions that could contribute to illegal use.

If in fact you continue to demand what you are trying to accomplish is in fact legal, and that you are a legal subscriber, I suggest you contact Dish Network and ask them what you need.

Sorry, but you have come to the wrong place for help doing what you are trying to do.

Kind Regards,
Jason


----------

